# Freeze Watch Issued For Much Of SNE



## Zand (Oct 28, 2007)

Besides metro Boston and the Cape, most of the rest of SNE is under a freeze watch tomorrow night. Finally!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## adamti91 (Oct 28, 2007)

From WRGB

 Weather Advisories:     ***A FREEZE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT THROUGH 9AM MONDAY MORNING***.
.
A Freeze Warning is in effect for Southern Herkimer, Southern Fulton, Montgomery, Saratoga, Schoharie, Schenectady, Albany, Rensselaer, Greene, Columbia, Ulster and Dutchess Counties in New York. The Freeze Warning is also in effect for Berkshire County in Massachusetts and Litchfield County in Connecticut. .
.
The coldest air mass of this season so far, combined with clear skies and diminishing winds, will set the stage for temperatures falling to levels at or below freezing tonight. This will end the growing season in the warned area"


----------



## shwilly (Oct 28, 2007)

Bring on the blue!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2007)

bring in your tropical plants....Holla


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2007)

....it's definitely on it's way.  This morning was the first since last winter that when I went outside for fresh air after getting up, I needed to go back in to retrieve my sweat shirt


----------



## kcyanks1 (Oct 28, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What a nice Birthday present from Mother Nature but I did ask for 2 feet of snow ..



happy birthday!


----------



## L2RAFO (Oct 28, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Thank you for the HB
> Summer is over I had enough of the green
> Haven't you
> I am expecting blue tomorrow
> ...



You can sure say that again!

My snow gun trigger finger is getting very itchy, and no, it's not a fungus  ( or at least not one that a little prolonged cold couldn't cure ).


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 28, 2007)

/O.CON.KOKX.FR.Y.0006.071029T0600Z- 071029T1300Z/ SOUTHERN FAIRFIELD- SOUTHERN NEW HAVEN-SOUTHERN MIDDLESEX- SOUTHERN NEW LONDON-*BERGEN*-EASTERN PASSAIC-ESSEX-UNION- SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER-NORTHWESTERN SUFFOLK- NORTHEASTERN SUFFOLK- SOUTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-SOUTHEASTERN SUFFOLK- 1025 PM EDT SUN OCT 28 2007
...FROST ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 9 AM EDT MONDAY...

A FROST ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 9 AM EDT MONDAY. 

THE COMBINATION OF CLEAR SKIES AND LIGHT WINDS IN RESPONSE TO AN AREA OF HIGH PRESSURE WILL RESULT IN PLUMMETING TEMPERATURES TONIGHT INTO EARLY MONDAY MORNING. SEVERAL HOURS OF TEMPERATURES IN THE LOWER TO MID 30S ARE LIKELY WITH AREAS OF FROST DEVELOPING.

A FROST ADVISORY MEANS THAT FROST IS POSSIBLE. SENSITIVE OUTDOOR PLANTS MAY BE KILLED IF LEFT UNCOVERED.

A frost advisory for my county and a lot of the surrounding North Jersey and Southern NY counties.  Stoke.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, looked out my window this morning and saw the first frost of the season!:smile:


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2007)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Yep, looked out my window this morning and saw the first frost of the season!:smile:



Likewise. 28F.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 29, 2007)

Apparently some frost like substance on the windshields down here in the flatlands as well.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2007)

It was cold (30F) when I left for work (7:30am) with a small amount of frost on the grass, but I didn't get the pleasure of scraping that first bit of frost off of my windshield yet ..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> It was cold (30F) when I left for work (7:30am) with a small amount of frost on the grass, but I didn't get the pleasure of scraping that first bit of frost off of my windshield yet ..



It was pretty thick on my car, my son and I were making handprints in the frost on the side windows.


----------



## Phildozer (Oct 29, 2007)

It was 22F in Central Massachusetts this morning.

My lab went out this morning, hit the frosted grass and looked at me as if to say, "is it that time again"?

Yes, yes it is.


----------

